# Inverter generator



## bswisher (May 3, 2016)

Looking to buy a inverter generator and I was looking at the Champion 3100 watt one that is on sale from Cabela's website. Does anyone have any reviews or opinions about this particular brand and style.


----------



## C Nash (May 3, 2016)

Have you checked the noise level?  How will you be using it?  What do you plan to run with it?


----------



## voyaginator (May 19, 2016)

Yes, Champion inverter generators have good reviews.
I have a Generac iX1400, but having some problems lately and plan to replace it with a Champion 75531i.


----------

